# Use iPads for On-Stage Confidence Monitors



## ckallaos (Apr 16, 2012)

Has anyone used an iPad (or other tablet) for on-stage confidence monitors? I looked at Air Display, but it only supports one tablet; we'd like to use multiple tablets for the praise team. 

We use MediaShout for our media presentation.

Thanks,

Chris Kallaos
Technical Director
Parkway Baptist Church


----------



## cpf (Apr 16, 2012)

I've never done it, but this isn't too hard. Just find a free VNC viewer for iPad, then install the free RealVNC server on your media box. You can then connect as many iPads as you want (within reason), and they'll all show what's on the screen. You should turn on view-only mode on the iPads, password the VNC server, and double check that this doesn't mess with the presentation itself of course. If the media server has more than one screen, you might have to change that preference on the iPads so they show the right thing.

Edit: Just looked, you also have to enable multiple simultaneous connections in the RealVNC config's Sharing tab. Ok, maybe not simple, but once you get it set up...


----------



## SHARYNF (Apr 16, 2012)

have seen an inexpensive alternative being to take the ipad and run something like ONSONG and take the vga out from the Ipad adapter ( if you use Ipad 1 you need to have an app that outputs video natively, Ipad 2 and beyond can replicate the screen display) You then run the vga out into a vga distribution amp and use inexpensive vga monitors.

it is a pretty cost effective solution
Sharyn


----------



## len (Apr 17, 2012)

I've seen some wedding orchestras use ipads for their charts. I assume that's what you're talking about. From what I hear, there's an ap that allows the bandleader to select the chart, and everyone's respective part opens on their own screen, assuming there is a wi-fi network available.


----------



## museav (Apr 17, 2012)

It might help to first establish what you are trying to view. Trying to view a computer via VNC or something like Air Display is one thing while trying to view a routed and/or switched video signal of some type would likely be quite different with several potential steps in between those extremes.


----------



## ckallaos (Apr 17, 2012)

museav said:


> It might help to first establish what you are trying to view. Trying to view a computer via VNC or something like Air Display is one thing while trying to view a routed and/or switched video signal of some type would likely be quite different with several potential steps in between those extremes.



We are trying to stream the output of our graphics presentation application (MediaShout) to several iPads. It is essentially all text and background graphics.


----------



## Morte615 (Apr 17, 2012)

How are you making the connections to the projector? Are they HDMI or Coax?
Are you able to run cable or do you want to do everything Wireless?

I would consider using a standard LCD TV instead of IPad's (unless you already have them) even if you decide you have to go wireless, you can get a splitter and go into a wireless distribution box that will broadcast to the TV, and probably cheaper than buying the IPad's.

Doing a quick search for HDMI Wireless came across this (Cables Unlimited Wireless USB to HDMI & VGA Adapter with AUDIO Wireless video/audio extender - External) at $120, spend another $200 on a TV and you get everything for $320 vs. $500 for an IPad.

Of course if you already have the IPads then some free VNC software would work also


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 17, 2012)

Total agreement that iPads are overkill for this set-up. Unless you need to use the iPads for other purposes when not doing this set-up, I would get regular LCD monitors for this purpose and save a bundle.


----------



## emoreth (May 1, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> Total agreement that iPads are overkill for this set-up. Unless you need to use the iPads for other purposes when not doing this set-up, I would get regular LCD monitors for this purpose and save a bundle.



This. I understand that people like iPads, but they're not monitors. Air Display and most VNC programs tend to have a bit of lag now and then, which could be an issue if people are reading off the screens during a live event. On top of that, it's a lot simpler to run cable from a video splitter/DA combo to some stage pockets than to try and get multiple reliable wireless connections going week in and week out.


----------

